# Tracking down possible IO problem



## eyebone (Feb 13, 2010)

hej guys,

ive got a nice new install, freebsd 8.x, with zfs onto sata hdd, core duo and lot of ram. sadly i encounter some problems i would call on a first guess IO delays. typical behavior is i try to open a xterm and it tooks like 1 second. this of course gets worse having a virtualbox running in the background or compiling something. 

having a look at top reveals that i encounter those delays even on 100% idle of both cores. i ran several times iostat to get a clue of whats going on, but i'm not able to interpret the results.

somebody can tell me how to check for io?

regards,


----------



## mk (Feb 13, 2010)

did you try fsck in single user mode?


----------



## eyebone (Feb 13, 2010)

fsck on zfs?


----------

